# Buck question



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

After reading sround here, I have gotten an idea of what age a healthy doe can be bred til. How about a buck? Til what age, on average, are they still potent? At what age do you retire your buck?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a very good question!
I have a 7 year old pygmy buck that has been bred the last 2 years to the same doe, both times she delivered a single buck. Wether age has anything to do with it I'm not sure but I do know that the life expectancy of bucks is lower than does because even if they aren't used for breeding, the hormones are still there causing rut and the stress of rut every year does take a toll on the old guys.

I do plan to let my guy breed this fall if Bailey doesn't sell, if she does go to another home then I will likely retire him


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks liz!

I was offered a 5 year old buck for $100 once. I passed as I did not know if he was too old and I do not have the facilities for a buck right now.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

My friends top buck at the moment is seven and he is still like any other magnificant buck. Still has great kids.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Bucks can start breeding very soon. Some as soon as a few months old, but I really wouldn't recommend breeding a buck until he's at least 6 months old and even then he should have a bit more time to mature. A year, in my opinion, is a really good age to start really using your buck....as in servicing a large amount of does. Some bucks are ready sooner, some need more time to mature. I've had a buck that didn't really want to breed anything until about 2 years. He would, but he was very lazy about it and couldn't get the job done as well as my older, more mature bucks.

It kind of depends on several factors in determining how long a buck will stay fertile. I have heard of bucks going sterile at 7 years old while others are still very fertile at 10+. Genetics and health of the buck play a big role in determining how long he will stay fertile. 

I would retire a buck in several different circumstances such as: 

-He is old (8+ years) and I have as many kids as I want from him. 
-He is going sterile and isn't settling does easily.
-He is losing condition and having a hard time breeding.
-The does he is bred to are producing mostly single kids. 
-I feel like he's served his purpose, is older, and won't benefit another farm so he could retire with us.

There probably are more reasons to retire a buck...can't think of any more right now though. Hope that helped. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Any other opines on when a buck becomes too old to breed? 
Are there ways to know if one is sterile other than the doe not getting preggo? I assume you could have a sperm count done but that could cost a lot.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm planing on breeding my buck to 1 of my does this September. He'll be 6 months old. Does anyone think that is an ok age to breed him to one of my does?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My rule of thumb with any animal is...if they are healthy... have no lameness issues...ect...and it isn't hurting them....and most important... are still fertile .. I will breed them... as long as they are in good health...... Health all the way around is crucial....I will however... put a smaller number of Does...in with him... so he isn't over worked... for being a senior.... :wink:


----------

